# A pair of cuties



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My local rescue, Lovebugs Rescue of Orange County, currently has these gorgeous Maltese mixes for adoption. They are bonded sisters who were owner surrenders. Tiny at 5 lbs each. Sweet and a little shy. Aren't they gorgeous?! It's a good think I already have 3, they are so hard to resist. If you know of anyone who might be interested, please send them my way.:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh they are precious! So glad to hear that they are a bonded pair and hoping that they find the perfect forever home together.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh they sure are adorable!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Good thing I live so far away, they are too cute. Someone will be very lucky to get them.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I love the way they really brought out the cuteness in them with these pictures. I see a lot of pics from the local rescues here, but they just snap a quick shot of them. These really make you want to take them home.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So cute! Will keep them in mind for someone who may be interested.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

They are so cute!!! I hope they find homes Good homes!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I appreciate the way they took time to photograph them. They are super adorable babies. I would not be able to resist them if I lived in the area. The little black and white one has such soulful eyes. They are precious. I hope they will find a great home TOGETHER.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Awwwww!! Look at those face :wub: Too cute!! I'm sure these sweeties will find a home in no time! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!!!!!!
I feel sad they had to be surrendered, but thankful they are still together. I will pray the perfect couple can take them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

someone is going to be so blessed in their lives when they adopt these two. They are just the cutest, I'm so glad they will be together.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. Lovebugs Rescues's photographer does do a wonderful job. Always a theme. Like when they named a litter of puppies after candies their pics had big lollipops and the like surrounding them. Too cute! I'll keep everyone updated.


----------

